# Electrical Problems



## nissans4life (Aug 17, 2007)

1994 stanza
When i turn on my headlights only one turns on and the other remains off. I have replaced the bulb with no luck. If i keep flickering the lights on and off eventually the other one will come on. any ideas?


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

check the socket for corrosion as well as the wire where they enter the socket


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the socket is good, you probably have a bad light switch....

94 Stanza??....Wouldn't that be an Altima?


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeh, I thought '92 was final year for the stanza.


----------

